# 180 gallon in wall setup



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

here is the spot where my 180gallon aquarium will be fit into the wall. its not much yet, but you can kind of get an idea of how its going to come together. the tank will have trim placed around the tank so that it looks like a picture frame. below are x2 20 amp curcuits for the equipment. ventlation will be above the tank and bring the moisture outside the house.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet. take pics through the entire process.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thast some hot sh*t cant wait to see every step of the way on htis, word to big bird take lots of pics


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya take lots of pics its gonna be great


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

haha nice.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jeff are very handy man!....it will come out nice. Did you move or some thing? Is that your new place?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

thats going to look amazing!


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

its gonna look sweet as hell


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Jeff are very handy man!....it will come out nice. Did you move or some thing? Is that your new place?


 I just bought a house in southern nh. its not done yet but will be by the end of april.

the finished house will look like this.


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

congrats


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow thats pretty cool man, what town you moving to?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

winchester. its near keene


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

That's gonna look great when it's done.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jeff,

What are you planning to put in there? your salt water set up or you coming back to piranha?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

salt water, coral reef.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

that would be sweet.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new house it looks sweet. How big in the whole property it looks pretty big. I am also doing the same thing but its in my basement I havent started the framing yet but am sealing the concrete floors this weekend. Do you have any more pictures of how they framed for the tank? after the floors are done I wll start the framing.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice...I am going to do the same thing after I move.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nswhite said:


> Congrats on the new house it looks sweet. How big in the whole property it looks pretty big. I am also doing the same thing but its in my basement I havent started the framing yet but am sealing the concrete floors this weekend. Do you have any more pictures of how they framed for the tank? after the floors are done I wll start the framing.


the house is a little over 1550 square feet (if i remember correctly) it has 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms and full basement. I wasn't able to get better pics because the doors where locked. hopefully soon Ill be bringing the aquarium to the house so they can do the finishing trim. once I do that ill get some better pics.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool sounds nice. Well I"ll be waiting for the updated pics.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

looks real good so far cant wait to see when its done Good Job buddy


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice house congrats cant wait to see the finishing touchs,
hey by the way, you need amortgage?


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good deal, keep the updates comming


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

ya definitely more pics. I love in wall set-ups!

BTW, for some strange reason -- your new house reminds me of "The Truman Show"


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

recent pics


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

thats coming out nicely sir...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice nitro. It will be a beaut once its all set up. Looks like you will be integrating a sump, if you have any questions about equipment or how it works let me know.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Nice nitro. It will be a beaut once its all set up. Looks like you will be integrating a sump, if you have any questions about equipment or how it works let me know.


thanks, but im pretty famular with this setup. ive already had it up and running. its a new tank (reef ready,the old one used a hang on overflow) but beside that it will be all my old equipment.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks awesome


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow great progress


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

looking very good!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet so far


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

getting there


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

looks amazing
why god, how did you convince the lady to do this? i have problems with a having a tank, you are building a house around it.

you are a man with much skill


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wow you put this together fast... nice job


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

looking good


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

nitrofish said:


> getting there


So how do you do water changes? sounds like a stupid question I know.. I am having a house build and would love to hear the "how-to" so I can do something similar!! that is a awesome job by the way.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Awesome. Do you have an access for getting to lighting/sump ect? While your at it, I would think about a plumbed in R/O unit with an auto top off. That would be extremely nice.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice..!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this setup in the wall was actually an idea from my wife. she's very supportive of my hobby.

the tank has full acess from behind via a set of double doors. the doors open to the bathroom so doing water changes will be easy, the sink is right there. when the doors are closed it just looks like a closet in the bathroom.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking real good. keep up the good work, and definatley more pics. cant wait for the finished product


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> this setup in the wall was actually an idea from my wife. she's very supportive of my hobby.
> 
> the tank has full acess from behind via a set of double doors. the doors open to the bathroom so doing water changes will be easy, the sink is right there. when the doors are closed it just looks like a closet in the bathroom.


Do you have pics of this access? That always seemed like the key to doing this sort of thing. It already looks fantastic!


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

When you get a chance can you post some pics of the back... Supports and filtration when ya get it in... Looks great though... I want to do the same!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looks good so far. great idea.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I definitely want to do the same, and I think a reef full of zoas would be tha bomb!


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic, can't wait to see it full


----------



## swimosunatedog (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice. What does the back wall with the back of tank look like? Is there a view from both rooms?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Very sick setup, you must be working your ass off! That looks like a TON of progress in the last few weeks. Very nice.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

acestro said:


> this setup in the wall was actually an idea from my wife. she's very supportive of my hobby.
> 
> the tank has full acess from behind via a set of double doors. the doors open to the bathroom so doing water changes will be easy, the sink is right there. when the doors are closed it just looks like a closet in the bathroom.


Do you have pics of this access? That always seemed like the key to doing this sort of thing. It already looks fantastic!
[/quote]

post #25 shows the back without the doors on the hindges. its a little hard to visulize right now, but once I can get some better pics ill post them.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I can't take any reall credit for the work being done, I didn't actually do any of it. I just told the builders what I wanted and they made it. since the whole house was being built it was very cheap to have them add this aquarium to the wall. I think it costed only $1500 including 2 dedacated curcuits just for the tank and all the trim.

my wifes just happy all the equipment will be hidden. reef tanks can get a little cluttered will all the ballasts, calcium reactors, kalk reactors, co2 tanks, skimmers etc



Natedog said:


> very nice. What does the back wall with the back of tank look like? Is there a view from both rooms?


I painted 3 sides of the aquarium so its only visable from the front. otherwize you would see all the wood beams and the bathroom on the other side.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

nitrofish said:


> this setup in the wall was actually an idea from my wife. she's very supportive of my hobby.
> 
> the tank has full acess from behind via a set of double doors. the doors open to the bathroom so doing water changes will be easy, the sink is right there. when the doors are closed it just looks like a closet in the bathroom.


nice idea. giving the community much idea to pobder. i can;t not imagine the finish product. i think i know how great it will be but my guesss is going to far lame compared to the real thing.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

damn never knew it would be a coral reef, thought a regular tropical tank would look nice a coral is gonna look sick


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

So there's an actual vent that takes the moisture away? That part kind of confused me. There will be a ton of evaporation with a reef tank.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

acestro said:


> So there's an actual vent that takes the moisture away? That part kind of confused me. There will be a ton of evaporation with a reef tank.


yes, basicly a typical electric powered vent hood that vents to the outside of the house kind of like a dryer vent would, but with a motor to suck the moist air out. I would just flick it on when i need it (when the metal halides are on.)


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Absolutely AMAZING!!

I have thought long and hard about the kind of setups I want to build when I buy a house.

Your setup gives me great inspiration!!

I want to someday do a reef too, but my dream is a 12' x 3' x 3' "Amazon river" tank set against a basement wall.

I think I will make the oppisite wall a reefer, hopefully I have enough room to set it in a wall like you have...


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Awsome set-up! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice setup....good job...


----------

